# looking for old mate



## holyhead ray (Nov 14, 2007)

hi names ray i am looking for a mate that went to sea school ts indefatigable with me in 1970/71 his name was frank bishop, lived bristol way, any info would be appreciated,


----------



## barrypriddis (Oct 3, 2005)

Ray
Try the Indefatigable Old Boys Association. They may have some information.
http://www.ts-Indefatigable-oba.org
Regards


----------

